# St. John-SVN trade



## Transit (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm looking to try and get early June 2008 and was wondering what size rooms if any would be most available.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 12, 2007)

One would think studios, but I don't know.


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 12, 2007)

Transit said:


> I'm looking to try and get early June 2008 and was wondering what size rooms if any would be most available.



You have to wait until 8 months from the date you want to check in to make the ressie.  I've never stayed there but hope to one day.  GOOD LUCK!  Take whatever size villa they have, they are hard to come by!


----------



## mariawolf (Sep 12, 2007)

You would have to be pretty lucky to get that trade--most of the weeks there are fixed and most people aren't going to trade.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 13, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> One would think studios, but I don't know.




Yes - studios and 1Bd villas are more numerous.  Also, with the BV section opening - I think you will see more ability to excahnge into WSJ.. Unlike the VG villas - BV villas was held to a certain amount of fixed week ownership.

Be aware - they changed the seasons to different week groupings than VG and only have 2 and 3 Bd villas, but the SOs are cheap compared to some other resorts.

Also - I wrote about this before - something more is going on with VG villas than 'meets the eye' - while there is a claim they are difficult to impossible to exchange into - there are many unused and SVO rented villas during our week (24).


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 13, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Yes - studios and 1Bd villas are more numerous.  Also, with the BV section opening - I think you will see more ability to excahnge into WSJ.. Unlike the VG villas - BV villas was held to a certain amount of fixed week ownership.
> 
> Be aware - they changed the seasons to different week groupings than VG and only have 2 and 3 Bd villas, but the SOs are cheap compared to some other resorts.
> 
> Also - I wrote about this before - something more is going on with VG villas than 'meets the eye' - while there is a claim they are difficult to impossible to exchange into - there are many unused and SVO rented villas during our week (24).



Do you think that its becuse its unsold inventory?


----------



## Loriannf (Sep 13, 2007)

*I think its the fractional owners*

The Hillside WSJ units were originally sold as fractionals; few of those owners use their entire allotment of weeks and either let them sit empty or try to rent them out.  

Lori


----------



## Fletcher921 (Sep 14, 2007)

Our very first internal trade with our Rancho Mirage Property was into one of the three bedroom villas with our own pool at St. John over Easter week that year.  We loved it!!


----------



## labonnevie (Sep 16, 2007)

*New Bay Vista Villas*

I understand that there will only be 2 and 3 BR villas in the new BV construction.
Does anyone know if these will be lockoffs and there will be the opportunity to rent/exchange into a one bedroom (either premium or studio) portion of the lockoff?
This would certainly free up a lot more opportunity for SO exchanges into WSJ for those of us that could get by with a one bedroom situation.
Also what is the current completion date of these new units? December is the last I heard.
Are they all sold yet?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi LoriannF,

Many Hillside WSJ were sold as fractionals but some number were also sold as single weeks. I owned a Studio Week 24 that was sold individually. It was a week 24 studio which I sold last year. Did a title search beack to the original deed where it was sold as a single week (versus being split off at some point in time).

My theory is that St. John is just so wonderful that people go each year and use their units.

John


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 17, 2007)

John - my prior post said for our week 24 ( 2 years now) - there seems to be quite a few empty units (1Bd/studios) and many SVO rentals.

The new BV will not be LOs.

The SO breakdown for seasons have changed somewhat between VG and BV.

They are still selling BV - not cheap.  Whatever date SVO gives for completion - add extra months - things move slowly...

Eventually - the extra villas should loosen up inventory.


----------



## Loriannf (Sep 17, 2007)

*I think there's still a lot of empty Hillside units*

I agree with David and Robin - for our weeks, 17 and 18, the parking lot for the 3 bedrooms is usually pretty empty, and there are few people other than us using the shuttle.  If you speak with sales, though, as we've done for the last few years, there are few if any units available for purchase.  

I've spoken with a few other people we've met during our weeks there, and many are fractional owners; at least in the 3 beds.

Lori


----------



## stevens397 (Sep 17, 2007)

The first year we owned a Starwood, we traded into the 3 bedroom at WSJ for Presidents Week.  Off the laundry room, there was a door that led to a hall with about ten doors - nothing else.

Near the end of the week, having had a fabulous time, I went to the Sales Office to find out if there were any 3 bedroom units available for sale for Presidents Week.  They had 2 left and they were $122,000 each - and that was 2005!

I asked what the hallway was about and was told that they were storage rooms for multiple week owners.  Now that I know they were sold as fractionals, it makes a bit more sense!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 17, 2007)

So perhaps it is just some WSJ owners not bothering to use their villas (or SVN exchange, or SP convert, or rent).  We met a few people that originally booked the Hotel section and then were 'upgraded' to villas.  Also - as I mentioned - empty villas altogether.


----------



## Transit (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm hoping to get something ,anysize ,if nothings avalable I'll use starpoints and only stay 5 days at the hotel.Thanks for the responces.


----------



## saluki (Sep 17, 2007)

Let us know how it goes, Transit. Good luck!


----------



## Transit (Oct 7, 2007)

*waitlisted*

I was put on a waitlist......We'll see what happens .Has anyone here made it from the waitlist to a unit?


----------



## Transit (Oct 13, 2007)

*waitlist update*

I called today to add another date to be waitlisted on .They told me that I need to waitlist for each size unit on each date I request! I didn't know this and there for my first waitlist was for only a 3 bed pool unit. So now the notes were made to reflect each unit size on 4 different dates.That would be 16 waitlists for St John far!  The first time I called the operator told me I was # 5 on the waitlist when I called today ( I spoke to 2 different oprs.) they tell me they can't see my waitlist number? thats another dept. Now I'm on a mission


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 13, 2007)

It is my understanding that if you make a wait list you usually have a chance.  I understand that they put you on a wait list only if they think you have a chance based on past history.


----------



## Stefa (Oct 13, 2007)

Transit said:


> I called today to add another date to be waitlisted on .They told me that I need to waitlist for each size unit on each date I request! I didn't know this and there for my first waitlist was for only a 3 bed pool unit. So now the notes were made to reflect each unit size on 4 different dates.That would be 16 waitlists for St John far!  The first time I called the operator told me I was # 5 on the waitlist when I called today ( I spoke to 2 different oprs.) they tell me they can't see my waitlist number? thats another dept. Now I'm on a mission



I also got on the waitlist today.  She told me that she couldn't see what number I was, but that there were only about six spots total.  She did, however, encourage me to consider other locations, so I won't hold my breath for WSJ.


----------



## Transit (Oct 14, 2007)

Called again this morning .Waitlisted yet another date.Interesting that it was busy on the lines I was on hold for 10 minutes today was the fiirst time this happened so 6/14 must be a heavely requested date.*I asked about Princevllie Studios are available*Their trying to push Cancun lots of availabilty there.Operator also told me Aruba is not bookable till 2010.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 14, 2007)

Hopefully something will come thru for you. I read too many times of no availability at St. John. Yet when we went a few years back, I was surprised of how many rooms seemed empty, yet there was no availability. My neighbor has a two bedroom, week 24 at St. John. He bought three years ago. He has yet to use that unit. He owns two 3 bedroom weeks also, that he does use. The past two years he used his options for last minute trips to stay at Vistana. Drives me crazy, but I keep my mouth shut.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 14, 2007)

Transit said:


> Called again this morning .Waitlisted yet another date.Interesting that it was busy on the lines I was on hold for 10 minutes today was the fiirst time this happened so 6/14 must be a heavely requested date.*I asked about Princevllie Studios are available*Their trying to push Cancun lots of availabilty there.Operator also told me Aruba is not bookable till 2010.



The couple times I called, I felt that they were pushing the Cancun resort hard.


----------



## Stefa (Oct 15, 2007)

Got on the waitlist for June 15.   I'm now waitlisted for five different dates for next June.  

We can travel anytime early June through end of August as well as one week mid-October, but I'm wondering if it would be too hot and humid during some of those times.   We would only do light hiking as we have small children, so we would mostly be hanging around the resort and visiting some beaches.   

I'd like to hear from some of you with more experience visiting the Caribbean.  Should I try for July/August or just keep my fingers crossed for June?   We'd love to visit St John, but not if it is miserably hot.  

Thanks


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 15, 2007)

Stefa said:


> Got on the waitlist for June 15.   I'm now waitlisted for five different dates for next June.
> 
> We can travel anytime early June through end of August as well as one week mid-October, but I'm wondering if it would be too hot and humid during some of those times.   We would only do light hiking as we have small children, so we would mostly be hanging around the resort and visiting some beaches.
> 
> ...



It is pretty much hot and humid all the time - it is just relative (esp if you are from the West Coast) - June does not differ that much from July/Aug.  Check out the monthly averages (highs/lows/rain).  It really depends on whether there is a breeze and how close the water is.  If the wind comes to a stand still - it will become uncomfortable.

The weather activity picks up from June thru October - with a peak in Sept - whether there is a Tropic Depression/Storm - Hurricane or not.  July 4th on STJ is the end of a weeklong festival.  After this - the island life becomes slower than it already is - which is as close to going backwards as you can get...
("Still is still moving to me" - Willie Nelson)


----------



## Transit (Oct 15, 2007)

Waitlisted again today fro 6/15. I was offered WKORV this was very tempting. It's good to see at least the rest of SVN resorts at least have some openings for staroption trades.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 15, 2007)

Transit said:


> Waitlisted again today fro 6/15. I was offered WKORV this was very tempting. It's good to see at least the rest of SVN resorts at least have some openings for staroption trades.



If you get in for week 24 - let us know - we could meet up for a Painkiller or Bushwacker (2 infamous drinks in the VIs)


----------



## Stefa (Oct 15, 2007)

Transit said:


> Waitlisted again today fro 6/15. I was offered WKORV this was very tempting. It's good to see at least the rest of SVN resorts at least have some openings for staroption trades.



I was offered Princeville when I called for June 13, but my crazy husband doesn't want to go back to Kauai.    I can't wait until Aruba opens.  We may have to upgrade to EY...


----------



## Stefa (Oct 15, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> It is pretty much hot and humid all the time - it is just relative (esp if you are from the West Coast) - June does not differ that much from July/Aug.  Check out the monthly averages (highs/lows/rain).  It really depends on whether there is a breeze and how close the water is.  If the wind comes to a stand still - it will become uncomfortable.
> 
> The weather activity picks up from June thru October - with a peak in Sept - whether there is a Tropic Depression/Storm - Hurricane or not.  July 4th on STJ is the end of a weeklong festival.  After this - the island life becomes slower than it already is - which is as close to going backwards as you can get...
> ("Still is still moving to me" - Willie Nelson)



Thanks for the information.  I'll keep trying.  Hopefully I'll either get into WSJ or I'll persuade my better half to try Kauai again.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 15, 2007)

Stefa said:


> I was offered Princeville when I called for June 13, but my crazy husband doesn't want to go back to Kauai.    I can't wait until Aruba opens.  We may have to upgrade to EY...



Aruba is pretty high on our list too. May even be on the shopping list, if MF's are not too outrageous!


----------



## Transit (Oct 16, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Painkiller or Bushwacker (2 infamous drinks in the VIs)



Sounds toxic........


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 16, 2007)

Transit said:


> Sounds toxic........


Yes - quite toxic.  Robin loves the Bushwhacker - it is tough to tell that it contains lots of EtOH.  If you ever get to STJ - make sure you get over to White Bay on Jost Van Dyke (BVI - bring passport) - for some reason they seem to go down easier over there.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 22, 2007)

I called last Saturday morning (again) for WSJ week 25 availablity. We are trying to get a Fri check-in for week 25 or week 23 (which I called to 2 weeks ago) - to go along with our week 24.  We were wait-listed both times - they said they could not see what postion we were on the waitlist.  Most likely I will drop off in the next couple of weeks since I need to use these unused SOs for our late-2008 reservation at WKORV.

The reservation system on Saturday morning and everything seemed to be working fine (as to the other thread about problems calling in)

I used the Elite line - I find the reservation associates to be more aware of the SVO/SVN system than the general line.  One advantage to being Elite - although the advatage of being 4* Elite is that you can hold a reservation and be waitlisted without having available SOs.  Not a big deal for us - it was just be nice to have 2 weeks in STJ.

They also told me that there were no 1 Bd units available - and so we only waitlisted for the 2 Bd for both weeks.

I really think there is something going on with reserving WSJ than meets the eye.  As I wrote before - when we are there on week 24 there seems to be a lot of unused units or people staying in the TS part that were intending to stay at the Hotel-part of the resort but were upgraded.  I really do not see how this is possible and still tell people trying to perform a SO exchange that there is no availability.  Also - strange is that there are a lot more 1Bd units than 2d units, but no 1Bd availability...


----------



## Transit (Oct 22, 2007)

I was was able to get my wait list for week 25 in this morning. My email res. from yesterday's mess still hasn't gotten a responce. When I was trying to get through by calling SPG I was offered ocean front for 13500 Sp's per night with the 5th night free option,I declined. If nessesary I'll use 12,000 sp's garden veiw and hope for an upgrade.I have plenty of time to wait this out. Worst case senarios: I deposit with II or exchange to Starpoints.This is one of the benefits of SVN is that there are plenty of options. While I was weighing my options I did notice a lot of new Starwood hotels many of them Westins. St. Lucia stands out as a must do ( check out the 14th hole).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 22, 2007)

A know of a tugger who is interested in renting their week 25 (Sun-Sun) - 2 Bd/3ba unit.  I think they used SVO last June and probably didn't get much for it.  Perhaps they would be interested in renting it for the MFs.


----------



## Transit (Nov 11, 2007)

Interesting waitlist development today. When I called for my weekly waitlist ...1 bedrooms were all taken for waitlisting .This is the first time in 8 weeks of waitlisting this happened . Are folks giving up on 2-3 bedrooms or just trying to use leftover staroptions?


----------



## Transit (Jan 23, 2008)

*Access granted*

My wait list for St John came through today I got a 1 bedroom for week 24.It seemed like forever but I held tight.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 23, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 23, 2008)

Transit said:


> My wait list for St John came through today I got a 1 bedroom for week 24.It seemed like forever but I held tight.



That is great to hear - congrats - we will be there for week 24 also - perhaps we could all meet-up for a drink at the pool bar.


----------



## Transit (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the congrats and thanks to the tuggers who provided the helpfull info on how to nail these things down. D&R your on for that drink. .SVN has it's faults but it does work if your flexable.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 24, 2008)

So it seems that the chances of me getting a 2 or 3 bdrm in Oct/Nov '09 is very remote indeed.

Rats!


----------



## Transit (Jan 24, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> So it seems that the chances of me getting a 2 or 3 bdrm in Oct/Nov '09 is very remote indeed.
> 
> Rats!



I would try anyway,They are building more 2 bedrooms as we speak ,something can always come up.I think Oct/Nov are the most available months for just about all of Starwood.


----------



## oneohana (Jan 24, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> So it seems that the chances of me getting a 2 or 3 bdrm in Oct/Nov '09 is very remote indeed.
> 
> Rats!



Don't count that out. Back in '05 I got a 2bed the week after Thanksgiving. The day after I made all the flight reservations, my wife informed me that she was pregnant and her due date was during that time.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 24, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> So it seems that the chances of me getting a 2 or 3 bdrm in Oct/Nov '09 is very remote indeed.
> 
> Rats!


There are just more studio and 1 Bd villas than 2Bd and 3Bd villas in the VG section.  However, with the (eventual) opening of the BV section - I would expect more 2Bd and 3Bd villas becoming available (since they are all 2-3Bd villas).


----------

